# Kim Kardashian besucht Deutschland als Wiesn-Madl



## Mandalorianer (24 Sep. 2010)

*Kim Kardashian besucht Deutschland als Wiesn-Madl*​
„O´zapft is!“ – kaum war die 200. Wiesn eröffnet, wollte sich auch Kim Kardashian das Jubiläumsfest nicht entgehen lassen. Um ihre Reality-Show „Keeping Up With The Kardashians” zu promoten, tourt die Multi-Unternehmerin gerade durch Europa – im Schlepptau ihre Mutter Kris Jenner.

Da bot sich ein München-Besuch regelrecht an, vor allem auch, wenn man sich als gefeiertes Kurvenwunder in ein oberweitenfreundliches Dirndl schmeißen kann. Zwar bewies Kim ein Händchen bei der Auswahl eines hübschen Trachtenkleides, nur leider hatten ihre High-Heels so rein gar nichts mit traditioneller Bekleidung zu tun.

Wie so viele andere US-Stars war Kim sofort Feuer und Flamme, als sie mit einigen kulinarischen Spezialitäten konfrontiert wurde. „Ich liebe Deutschland, es ist wundervoll hier! Ich liebe Apfelstrudel.“ Mit einem „Cheers“ (korrekt: „Oans, zwoa , drei – g’suffa!“) lobte sie das berühmte bayerische Bier – selbstverständlich in einem Maßkrug serviert. Aber ob sie den ganzen Liter Hopfensaft ausschlürfte? Normalerweise trinkt Kim gar keinen oder nur sehr wenig Alkohol....

*Hier die Bilder dazu
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...visits-oktoberfest-munich-22-09-2010-14x.html​
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (24 Sep. 2010)

Aber dafür lutscht sie gerne an Eistüten  :thx:


----------

